# ACS Rims For My M3??



## jeffnnj (Feb 6, 2003)

I have been thinking about replacing my stock M3 18" rims with ACS Type 3s. I would love to bump up to 19s but given the pothole situation here it would be really unwise. My dilema is two fold. First of all I am not sure that the ACS rims are any better. I have heard that they are not the greatest quality and are quite heavy. Also, I am not sure whether getting rid of my stock rims would make the car look less likean M3 and more like every other modded out e46. Also, given the brake dust problem we all know and despise, the M3 rims tend to have more shadow so the problem is not nearly as apparent when the rims start to get dirty. I wonder what everyone else thinks.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

I'd stick with the stock wheels for now, give them some more time. If you do go aftermarket, I think it only makes sense if you end up with a LIGHTER wheel than the stock wheels, which are around 26-27 lbs each.


----------

